# Subsequent m naming...



## paul13walnut5 (May 4, 2013)

If canon expand or improve the m series I wonder what they will call the new models?

Didn't Leica get a bit defensive when Olympus launched the OM-1 under its original name of m-1?

So will it be the canon m1 m2 m3 etc?
Or the mA mB mC?

Or maybe even names? The m biaritz? The m mayfair? The m club?

Just a bit of fun, but thoughts please....


----------



## lol (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Subsequrnt m naming...*

M mark II
M 100, M 200, etc.


----------



## brad-man (May 4, 2013)

"mmmm", pocket candy


----------



## rpt (May 4, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> If canon expand or improve the m series I wonder what they will call the new models?
> 
> Didn't Leica get a bit defensive when Olympus launched the OM-1 under its original name of m-1?
> 
> ...


I like the motorway route better


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 4, 2013)

EOS M X

EOS M Y (as in, Y did we make this camera?, or, Y isn't this camera selling well?)


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 4, 2013)

tried to post here a couple of times, but doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 4, 2013)

I tried to post a reply earlier, but it didn't work.

I laughed at the M Biatitz name. My thought is that they should market it as a travel camera, but with different naming for different markets. As you're a brit (Scot) and all brits goes to Ibiza, in UK it should be named M Ibiza, in Sweden M Hua Hin, in US M Tijuana, In China M Anywhere where they have a [email protected], in Oz, not sure but maybe something like M Beach Beer Surfing.


----------



## rs (May 4, 2013)

Canon use the number before the letter such as with the EOS 7D, so how about something along the lines of EOS 100M?


----------



## ecka (May 4, 2013)

EOS M2i


----------



## expatinasia (May 5, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> in Sweden M Hua Hin .... in China M Anywhere where they have a [email protected] ....



Haha! You obviously know Hua Hin very well! 

I think it should just be called M 0.1, or M&M, or My, or MP, or maybe just Q. 

But if Leica got a little upset then I would definitely call it the M.1 rather than M-1, just because that would be fun!! Then in a year the new new one should be called M.1.1, then M.1.2 and on it goes.

Added: I am glad Paul's question was not serious, cos I just reread this post! I need coffee, it is too early to be posting!!  8)


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 5, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > in Sweden M Hua Hin .... in China M Anywhere where they have a [email protected] ....
> ...


Of course, I am Swedish you know  . It's nice to get there sometimes to get away from the madness. When we need some civilization we tend to go to BKK or sometimes HH. HH feels like coming home.


----------



## risc32 (May 5, 2013)

unless they call it a x100s i won't care.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 6, 2013)

it will be the EOS-me and it will be a massive success just like the microsoft operating system of the same name was


----------



## rpt (May 6, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> it will be the EOS-me and it will be a massive success just like the microsoft operating system of the same name was


LOL! Thanks. You made my morning!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 6, 2013)

The original model was supposedly targeting women photographers. Why not Ms


----------

